# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  دعاء البهاء في الصفحة الرئيسية ..!!

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
من المعروف ان دعاء البهاء يستحب الابتهال إلى الله عزَّ و جلَّ ... 
في أسحار ليالي شهر رمضان المبارك بهذا الدّعاء المروي عن .. 
الإمام الرّضا ( عليه السلام ) انّه دعاء الباقر ( عليه السلام ) الذي كان يدعو به في أسحار شهر رمضان .. 
و يسمى بدعاء البهاء و يسمى أيضا بدعاء المباهلة ويسمى بدعاء السحر .. 
الدعاء سوف يكون في الصفحة الرئيسية لـ استايل رمضان .. 
ولمدة يوم كامل ان شاء الله ..  
والله يقضي جميع حوائجكم .. 
ونسألكم الدعاء

----------


## فرح

مشكوووور خيي 
ويعطيك العااافيه ومرحوم الوالدين
وفي ميزان اعمالك 
دووووم التميز والابداااع حليفكم 
دمت برعايةلله وحفظه

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ربي يعافيك ويخليك ..

تسلمي خيتي على التواجد ..

بارك الله فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
الله يعطييك العافيه اخوووي 
في ميزان اعمالك الحسنه يارب 
لا تنسانا من الدعاااء
موفق لكل خير وصلاااح
دمت بود

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعافيك ويخليك ..

تسلمي خيتي على الحضور ..

بارك الله فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## صفآء الروح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الله يعطيك الف عافية اخوي شبكة
 والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك
ربي ما يحرمنا من روعة جديدك
تقبل تحياتي
دمت بخير

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيتي على التواجد ..

ربي يعطيك الف عافيه ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرآإحب ، 
تسلم على الدعآء ،

وربي يعطيك مليون عآإفيه ،

في ميزآإن حسنآتك :) ،

وربي يتقبل منآ ومنكم صآإلح الأعمآل ..

لاخلا ولاعدم

تحيآتي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ربي يسلمك ويخليك ..

تسلمي على الحضور ..

يعطيك ربي العافيه ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 

صباح  الخير 

يعطيك الف عافية 

اخوي شبكة 

رحم الله والديك 

تحياتي لك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رحم الله والديكم
في ميزان اعمالكم

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> صباح الخير 
> 
> يعطيك الف عافية 
> 
> اخوي شبكة 
> 
> رحم الله والديك 
> ...



 عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ربي يعافيك ..

تسلمي على التواجد ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> رحم الله والديكم
> في ميزان اعمالكم



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

تسلمي على التواجد ..

كل المودة

----------


## حلاالكون

سلمت يمنااااك شبكه الناصره 
على  جهودك المبذوله (جزالك الله خير الجزاء)لاعدمنااااا جهودك
 :icon30:  :icon30:  منتدااااانااا روحااااني

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
يعطيك العافيه اخوووي
وفي ميزاان اعمالك يارب
دمت بكل خير

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> سلمت يمنااااك شبكه الناصره 
> على جهودك المبذوله (جزالك الله خير الجزاء)لاعدمنااااا جهودك
>  منتدااااانااا روحااااني



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يسلمك ..

تسملي خيتي على التواجد .

بارك الله فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> يعطيك العافيه اخوووي
> وفي ميزاان اعمالك يارب
> دمت بكل خير



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ربي يعافيك ويخليك ..

تسلمي على الحضور ..

كل المودة

----------


## ABU A7MED

بارك الله فيك أخوى 

يعطيك ألف عافية يارب 

خالص احترامى وتقديرى ..~

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يبارك فيك ..

ربي يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## الحساوية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم

مشكور أخوية الله يعطيك الصحه والعافية 

وفقك الله بحق محمد وآل محمد

أختك

الحسااااااااااااااااوية

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعافيك ..

مشكورة خيتي على التواجد ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*‘?, اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد‘?,*



*×*



**



*×*



*مشكور خيو شبوك*

لاحرمنا منك ولا من جمال تجديدك للشبكة
ربي يعطيك ألف ألف عافية

دُمت بأطيب الود



**

----------

